# Does anyone know what this classical song is?



## SandyFishnets (May 4, 2017)

Heya... ok so I was watching this conspiracy video on youtube (ignore the weird content haha xD ) I would just like to know if anyone could please tell me what classical song is featured. I would REALLY appreciate any answers. Thanks.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Mozart, "Eine kleine Nachtmusik":


----------

